# Fattie Time?



## lowcountrygamecock (Dec 11, 2009)

I know what internal temp to cook a fattie to but I'm curious about how long that it will take at 240 degrees?  I'm cooking a mixture of stuff tomorrow and want to make sure the fattie rolls off hot at the right time.

Thanks


----------



## chefmike (Dec 11, 2009)

I plan on 3.5 to 4 hours.


----------



## codymcgee (Dec 11, 2009)

mine never take more then 2 - 3 hours on the brinkman elc ECB


----------



## pitrow (Dec 11, 2009)

It really depends on how big they are and what kind of filling they have in them. Some of my smaller ones have only taken about an hour, especially if filled with less dense stuff like pancakes (mmmmm).


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 11, 2009)

That's a good ballpark guideline.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 11, 2009)

I generally guesstimate about 3 hours for mine but occasionally they do require 3.5-4 hours so allow at least 4 hours just in case.


----------



## alx (Dec 11, 2009)

I did my first ones 2 weeks ago and they were 1.5 pounds of meat and then stuffed.

At 290 degree it took 1.5 hours to get to 165 degree.....


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 11, 2009)

I would say if you have a medium sized one then about 3-4 ours depending. You have alot of variebles to consider like howcold is it where you are wind how hard. And the list goes on an on. So smoke it till it get about 165-170 and then Thats how long it will take.


----------

